# Three Kinds of Flies



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2011)

Three Kinds of Flies

#1



House Fly by GPLimages, on Flickr

#2



Robber Fly by GPLimages, on Flickr

#3



Dragonfly - Pachydiplax longipennis by GPLimages, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 3, 2011)

Like the second shot.  That's bang on.


----------

